# jailbreakme.com



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just like with the first-gen iPhone, the iOS 4.0/4.0.1 jailbreak is as simple as going to a website in mobile safari, and sliding a control on the screen.  Works quite well so far, though there's a bug that disables MMS and Facetime.  Luckily, they're easy to get back:

1.  backup in iTunes
2.  jailbreak
3.  restore previous backup

Just the settings, you don't have to wipe the OS and reinstall.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Some are also reporting the loss of 3G data services, not just MMS and Facetime.  The dev team is working on the MMS/FT issue, but I haven't seen yet if losing 3G data is a widespread problem.  It's also got some reported problems for jail breaking ipads on iOS 3.2.1.

As with any JB/hack, be sure to sync and backup FIRST.  Carrier unlock is NOT yet available for iPhone 4 either.

I'm opting to wait a wee bit longer to see what bugs show up once this is rolled out across thousands of devices before I'll take the plunge!  Besides the servers are taking a serious beating tonight.  LOL


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

After 3.5 days with the JB, I've had very minimal problems, all related to packages that didn't install properly due to server load, and just had to be uninstalled. It works fantastic. And within a few hours of the original posting, the dev team fixed the MMS/FaceTime issue, so a restore isn't necessary anymore.

Plus, UltraSn0w was just released this morning, so carrier unlock is now possible/easy, for those that care--I don't, personally, but I know a lot of people do.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish I'd known about unlocking last year.  Way cheaper to unlock and pick up a pay as you go SIM for overseas travel!

As you said, looks like most problems at this point are worked out; what glitches remain seem to be mostly Cydia apps that are having trouble with the iPhone 4.  Most of those should be updated pretty quickly now that the JB's been out for a few days.

I still haven't made up my mind.  All I really want is MyWi for VERY occasional use and custom SMS tones, so there's not a lot of urgency for me to do it...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to do it, solely for MyWi. I use it to connect my iPad to the internet 

The bigger issue around this method of jailbreak is that it's exploiting a weakness in PDF support on the iOS4. That's a potentially scarier security hole... If this jailbreak can use it to install "other" software on your phone, then more malicious people can use it too.

Expect this method of jailbreak to be "patched" VERY quickly by Apple.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

akpak said:


> The bigger issue around this method of jailbreak is that it's exploiting a weakness in PDF support on the iOS4. That's a potentially scarier security hole... If this jailbreak can use it to install "other" software on your phone, then more malicious people can use it too.


The ironic thing about it is, if your phone is jailbroken, you can install "unapproved" software that blocks these types of attacks by requiring your consent before opening ANY PDF file. Not quite as slick as jailbreakme.com 1.0, which actually patched the very vulnerability it exploited, but pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

akpak said:


> I'm going to do it, solely for MyWi. I use it to connect my iPad to the internet
> 
> The bigger issue around this method of jailbreak is that it's exploiting a weakness in PDF support on the iOS4. That's a potentially scarier security hole... If this jailbreak can use it to install "other" software on your phone, then more malicious people can use it too.
> 
> Expect this method of jailbreak to be "patched" VERY quickly by Apple.


Yep, latest information on backdoor entry using jailbreak on iphones and ipads.

"Apple has confirmed that it is working on security patches for two milestone security flaws that make it feasible for an attacker to remotely jailbreak your iPhone and install malicious programs, according to this CNET report.

No such attacks are actually taking place yet, says Symantec researcher Kevin Haley, adding that the vulnerability also affects the iPad and the iPod touch.

Jailbreaking iPhones to load Web apps not approved by Apple used to be difficult. And anyone who did so to his or her iPhone risked Apple shutting down service, or "bricking" the device. But there's a popular jailbreaking app available at jailbreakme.com. And the Electronic Frontier Foundation recently won a federal ruling banning Apple from bricking jailbreaked iPhones."

Probably came up at the latest "Black Hat" conference in Las Vegas.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geko29 said:


> The ironic thing about it is, if your phone is jailbroken, you can install "unapproved" software that blocks these types of attacks by requiring your consent before opening ANY PDF file. Not quite as slick as jailbreakme.com 1.0, which actually patched the very vulnerability it exploited, but pretty cool nonetheless.


As of a few days ago, you can actually PATCH that vulnerability through Cydia after jailbreaking. This is a huge bonus to those who have iPhone 2g or the early iPod Touch models, which cannot be upgraded to 4.0.2. (Or the 3G, which can be upgraded, but from all reports probably shouldn't be since performance is pretty poor.) I need to talk hubby into letting me do his 1st gen phone--he's still pretty twitchy about the idea though. But Apple apparently has no plans to issue a fix for these older models, and that sucks--they're nowhere near end of life, but Apple apparently intends to force them to that edge. Ironic indeed that the JB community is willing to fix this problem for devices that Apple refuses to support any longer.

I did use jailbreakme.com to JB my iPhone 4 this morning, and had already caved by evening on the iPad. It was utterly painless, and I'd absolutely had it with the lack of organization on the iPad. Added SBSettings to both, Categories and CategoriesSBS to the iPad--as it turns out, I like that setup a hundred times better than the Folders on iOS4! No limit on the number of games in a category. And BiteSMS on the iPhone is a huge improvement over the native Messages app.

I can see where people go nuts with customization and such, so I'll have to behave, but so far the phone's battery life and performance seem virtually unaffected. I will probably set up one or another of the tethering setups for the very occasional need I have to use the iPad away from home, but other than that, I want to try and keep it simple.

Anyone want to take bets on how long that will last?


----------

